# Get the novel that Booklist calls "hilarious!"



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm not a Kindle owner, but rather a Kindle author. I'm trying to get the word out about my new novel, Mercury Falls, a humorous romp about the adventures of a rogue angel on the brink of the apocalypse. I don't want to spam people, so I figured I'd start in this forum, where hopefully I can't do too much damage. 

From a Top 500 Reviewer's comments about Mercury Falls:



> Not since Kevin Smith's Dogma has such a heavy theological concept been portrayed so hysterically.... Kroese balances his apocalyptic subject matter with razor sharp dialogue and abundant pop culture references that had me glued to the book with a big grin on my face the whole time.... Whether holding forth on intraplanar mass transit and the heavenly bureaucracy or the best way to get red wine out of a cashmere sweater, Kroese's words flow in an absolutely compelling manner. Each sentence seems like an effortlessly constructed work of satirical genius that without a doubt requires additional reading(s).


Check out all the reviews (re: the hard copy version; Amazon hasn't linked the two versions yet) here: http://bit.ly/azmerc

The Kindle version is available here: http://bit.ly/mfkindle

Thanks!


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

Just lowered the price of Mercury Falls to $1.99! 37 5-star reviews on Amazon so far! "Wickedly brilliant tale of Apocalyptic proportions!"

Kindle version: http://bit.ly/mfkindle
Other digital versions: http://bit.ly/mfebook

Cheers!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

got a sample...looks good!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Just got the sample and really enjoyed that tidbit so I purchased the book.

Someone mentioned in your book's reviews that your writing style is reminiscent of Douglas Adams. IMHO, that is quite a compliment and one that I agree with.

Looking forward to reading the book in its entirety.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Bought it.  Thanks for letting us know and for the reasonable pricing.


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! The book is getting great reviews and selling very well. I take the comparisons to Douglas Adams as a huge compliment.

I made a typo on the Smashwords link. The full url is: *https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5038*
The Kindle version is here: *http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Falls-ebook/dp/B002TG43WO/ref=pd_ts_kinc_11?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text*

Mercury Falls is currently #11 in Humor for Kindle, which is incredible for a self-published book. So far it's gotten 38 5-star reviews! So if you're willing to spend $1.99 to take a chance on a new, independently published author, well, do it! 

Thank you!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Just bought it, looks like a fun read!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Apocalypse, satire, and comparisons to Douglas Adams? I couldn't resist! Downloaded and on my short TBR list!!!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Downloading the sample.....


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I should mention that there is a free sample (half the book) available at Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5038. I dare you to read the sample and not buy the book.


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

*A quick update: Through December 4, for every digital copy of Mercury Falls sold, I will donate $1 of the $1.99 price to charity.* You can get the book at http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Falls-ebook/dp/B002TG43WO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top. So far Mercury Falls has gotten 47 5-star reviews out of 56 total reviews! A recent reviewer says:



> Kroese's idea of a Bureaucracy hell-bent on heavenly order when dealing with, of all events, the Apocalypse presented with sarcastic dialog, devilish twists, and angelic comedy grabbed my funny bone in a head lock and tickled untilI was left writhing on the floor chortling 'Uncle'.


Details are at http://mercuryfalls.net. Thank you and have a blessed Christmas season!


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Bump!

Just finished your book Rob, the first on my Kindle - you popped my Kindle cherry!

I can't tell you how much I enjoyed it. Thank you! I laughed out loud (on public transport in Sydney no less) and smirked, nodded my head, and stayed for the whole show.

If this is an indication of the indie writers out there (and I have many on my Kindle) I'm in for a great ride.

Without the Kindle, I never would have found you. I highly recommend this to all my fellow Kindlers and will absolutely write a glowing review at Amazon.

So, when's your next one coming out? Can't wait!


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, and by the way, *bows* not worthy! I especially loved footnote 12


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't get past the second sentence of your book before deciding to buy it.

"Also, while the language of the angels is incontrovertibly more melodious than any earthbound tongue, it lacks a number of words which are central to the telling of a story of such epic grandeur, such as linoleum, ping-pong and dickweed."

Off I go to one-click!


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the kudos, angel_b and svsilentsun. I am working on a sequel, but it probably won't be available until 2011.

The good news is, I've decided to temporarily lower the price of the Mercury Falls ebook to $0.99 for the rest of 2009!

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Falls-ebook/dp/B002TG43WO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
Other formats: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/5038

60 5-star reviews on Amazon so far!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Heck, it's so good that I'm not even worried about that extra dollar I paid. Worth it!!


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

svsilentsun said:


> Heck, it's so good that I'm not even worried about that extra dollar I paid. Worth it!!


Thanks, svsilentsun. I'm trying not to screw the people who bought the book for more (although the highest I've priced it was $4.99, so I don't think they can complain _too _much), but digital publishing is such a new thing that I've had to experiment to find the right price point. If I sell a ton of copies at $.99, I may just leave it at that price. At this point I care more about getting the book out there than making money on it, but eventually it would be nice to make _some _money....


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow.... people love this book.... can't wait to read it so I just One-Clicked.  Thanks so much for the great price!!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I certainly don't feel screwed. To me, it's totally worth the $1.99 I paid. Since I bought it less than a week ago, I could 'return' it and rebuy at the lower price, but I'd rather you keep that extra buck for all the entertainment you're giving me. Thanks!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

svsilentsun said:


> Well, I certainly don't feel screwed. To me, it's totally worth the $1.99 I paid. Since I bought it less than a week ago, I could 'return' it and rebuy at the lower price, but I'd rather you keep that extra buck for all the entertainment you're giving me. Thanks!


Absolutely worth the $1.99. In fact, I'd be willing to pay considerably more much for future works of his.


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

svsilentsun said:


> Well, I certainly don't feel screwed. To me, it's totally worth the $1.99 I paid. Since I bought it less than a week ago, I could 'return' it and rebuy at the lower price, but I'd rather you keep that extra buck for all the entertainment you're giving me. Thanks!


Thanks again, folks. I wish I actually got the whole dollar. Amazon only gives me $.45 of it. Oh well, I'm not in it for the money.

Working on a sequel as we speak....


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Stayed up into the wee hours to finish it last night. Outstanding! I was especially fond of the epilogue - a fine touch. I posted my 5-star review (ok, 4.8 stars but I rounded up!) earlier today. Can't wait for the sequel!


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

Went ahead and picked this up based on everyone's great review of it.  Can't wait to get started on it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I picked this up for my husband and he has already blown through it.
In fact, he liked it enough that he found a short story _Mercury Swings_ at Smashwords (also free at posting time).
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6946


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the positive feedback, everyone!

I wanted to let you know that I will be donating all revenue from sales of Mercury Falls (both hard copy and electronic) to earthquake relief work in Haiti, so if you've been debating whether to download it or not, now would be a good time. (I only make $.35 per Kindle copy, but I've been selling around 50 copies a day, so the total amount donated will probably be several hundred dollars).

http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Falls-Robert-Kroese/dp/0578032147/ref=tmm_pap_title_0

I will post an update re: the exact amount raised at the end of the month.

Thank you!


----------



## robkroese (Oct 20, 2009)

I am super insanely excited to announce that my novel, _Mercury Falls_, is now available on Kindle. Originally self-published, _Mercury Falls_ has been picked up, cleaned off, and re-published by AmazonEncore.

_Mercury Falls_ has already received 110 5-star reviews on Amazon, and Booklist proclaims: "Clever, inventive, and original, Kroese's hilarious romp has cult favorite written all over it."

Thank you so much for your support!

http://www.amazon.com/Mercury-Falls-ebook/dp/B003HHQ12Y


----------



## HelenSmith (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations, Rob - and good luck with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Rob, and congratulations on your book. I've merged your new post with your existing thread. . .congrats, too, on being selected for Amazon Encore!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I just finished this book and wanted to say a few things.

1) The author has a wicked (and that's a compliment) sense of humor
2) I liked his characters and plotting
3) A bit disappointed in the ending
4) The author has great taste in music (or at least fakes it well, mentioning Styx, Van Halen, Stryper and Rush in the book).


----------

